# Few new ideas



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

So ideas that may or may not be good for the site

1st, I like the idea of a page on my profile that is similar to that of a facebook page in the sense that you can see a wall with information of what you "friends" on uk muscle are upto

So it would be like John has just uploaded a new picture, mark likes johns picture etc etc. That way little communitys are built as in people with similar interest etc etc will have each other as a friend then they can follow each other if you get me !!!!

2nd, a sub section for members of the month winners only, Little place they can get away from everyone else and wallow in there greatness

3rd, for each memebr of the month to have some sort of recognition on there avi, so john gold member august member of the month. Shows that for one they give out good info to newbies and it also allows other voters to know just who has and hasnt won

4th, Knicking ewens idea !!!! voting for member of the month to be done on a private thread that no one sees until all the votes are in and counted then the thread gets made public. this would stop people voting more than once and also allow for the people that really deserve it to win rather than one person voting and everyone else jumping on the bandwagon because they cant think who to vote themselves


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Some good idea's there brudda

5th ... Put a 'donate' button under MONSTERBALLS avi, need a holiday


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Some good idea's there brudda
> 
> 5th ... Put a 'donate' button under MONSTERBALLS avi, need a holiday


Cheers monster, We all need a holiday !!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Cheers monster, We all need a holiday !!!


oh sorry

Think you've got the wrong end of the stick, the donate button is for me only!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Some good suggestions there..

1. Each new version of the forum brings more 'social' features. I anticipate that a lot of what you are requesting will be available in 2012.

2. In principle fine.. however from past experience I can tell you that very small private areas on the board don't really take of unless you have at least 20+ people actively using them. If we opened it to Members of the Month then there'd currently only be 5 people in it. What about a 'VIP Lounge' which could maybe include Members or the Month and Platinum Members (if we create that level).

3. I agree, a small Trophy or a Star would be nice.. I've added this onto my UK-M todo list.

4. I don't think this one is possible. The only way it could be secret is if people PM'd their suggestions and that would be a pain to try and sort the nomination PM's from the rest of them each month.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Some good suggestions there..
> 
> 1. Each new version of the forum brings more 'social' features. I anticipate that a lot of what you are requesting will be available in 2012.
> 
> ...


VIP lounge would be quite good, Troghy or star would be great, Newbies could really get a sense of who gives out good advice if it was marked on there avi / profile

Roll on 2012 !!!


----------

